# Opera, oratorio (passion), and Cantata



## ichigo (Oct 1, 2012)

What is the significant difference between these forms?


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+the+difference+between+opera,+oratorio+and+cantata


----------



## ichigo (Oct 1, 2012)

How did you get the link to do that?? That was kool, lol


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

ichigo said:


> What is the significant difference between these forms?


Opera $$$$$, oratorio $$$, Canata $


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Did you finally figure out what the significant difference of a concerto was? I noticed you didn't included it in this group this time.









I can't believe your teacher is this bad. I think you are not going to class.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

This may sound cheeky, but it's true: The significant difference for me is, I have a lot of cantatas, many oratorios, and a few operas.


----------

